# Mulat Bayou 12-20-2009



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

(Edited to resize pics and add a couple more.)



I decided to brave the cold this morning at sunrise in Mulat Bayou. Didn't do me much good since there was no topwater bite and the fish didn't start cooperating until it had warmed up a bit. Found action on the bottom in the deep water next to the tressel by bouncing a soft plastic jig next to the pilings. First few fish came on a 1/16oz jig head + 3inch DOA CAL jerk bait, most of them were pretty small and I had trouble feeling the bite with little weight and the current. I switched to a 1/4oz jig plus one of the 5inch DOA CAL jerk, hoping for "bigger bait bigger fish", and what do you know it actually worked this time. Total numbers in the morning were 6 Specks from approx 13-16inches, 7 Reds from approx 14-19 inches, and I lost a Hybrid Bass next to the boat before I could get a pic. One of the little reds had 17 spots on both sides but I accidentally cut out a few in the pic.



Went back out in the afternoon with a buddy and got 5 more Reds from approx 14-22 inches, then went to the mouth of the bayou. Found a small school of nervous finger mullet so I tossed in a 1/4oz gold spoon. Cast past and then brought it under the mullet and felt a small tap. I set the hook and figured I hooked a small red until he realized he was hooked. Biggest red of the day, 24 inches, on lightest line, 10lbs braid. Caught another rat red out from under the same school of mullet before they disappeared, only a 13 incher but with 15 spots. My friend got a couple pics of some of the fish and I'll post them too when he sends them to me.



I didn't take pictures of all of the fish, especially not the specks since they weren't spectacularly sized. Also, I'm trying to get in the habit of releasing more fish at boatside with the dehooker and trying not to pull them out of the water.



Enjoy,

Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oops, pics are too big. At least you guys can see what my "secret" lures looked like. I've already changed the setting on my camera so the pics will be a little more manageable next time.



Alex


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like you had a good time, amazing the difference in water clarity from Mulat and Indian. I had to paddle a lot since the water was so low over there. Maybe we will get some good fish tomorrow at 3 mile.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. I gotta find the time to try this with you!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome job. My dad and I took our boat out Saturday and only managed one speck. I fished the north bank across from the ramp and then the channel going north. Tried topwater, jigs, and suspenders. Glad you found some redfish. Hopefully next time I can catch me some reds.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

looks like everyone had a pretty decent day in their kayaks on the bayous. Nice fish!


----------

